# Conexión del amplificador del auto a corriente AC



## baypis (Ago 31, 2007)

Hola amigos, tengo un radio en un vehiculo el cual me pidieron que le pusiera un amplificador de sonido (aunque eso no es problema por ya he revisado varios articulos que podrain solucionarme esto),  pero el dueño del vehiculo quiere que le haga una conexion externa para que cuando se quiera utilizar el radio a toda potencia, este no se consuma toda la bateria, y para esto quiere que le haga una conexion AC, de modo que genere un voltaje regualdo de 12Vdc como si fuera la bateria.

Si alguien tiene alguan idea que nos pueda ayudar se le agradeceria.


Pd: Alguien sabe si existen transformadores que tengan regulador interno o algo asi, por que tengo uno al cual le mido la salida dc y muestra 12V pero no le encuentro ningun rectificador, ni filtro ni regulador. ni nada que indique eso pero la señal es constante.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 31, 2007)

Hola. Podés usar las fuentes de PC que son baratas, livianas y entregan mucha corriente. Podés modificarla para que te entregue unos voltios más y sacar más potencia (la potencia que especifican para autos es con alimentacion de 14.4V)


----------



## baypis (Ago 31, 2007)

gracias Francisco, esa podria ser una solucion, pero  el amplificador del auto va ha ser de 1200W, lo que significa que la fuente debe soportar como 100 amperios y una fuente de pc creo soporta hasta 30 amperios y como lo que se quieres es poderla conectar a un tomacorriente AC para que no se consuma la bateria de auto, pues me estarian haciendo falta como 70 amperios. de todas manera te agradesco y si se te ocurre otra idea te lo agradeceria en el alma.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 31, 2007)

Uuuu, 1200W. Una vez se planteó el mismo problema, también con un amplificador de 1200W. Al final no sé en qué quedó. Habría que buscar el post.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 31, 2007)

la mejor manera es usarla con bateria y solo construirias una fuente para recargar la batería que se usará, otra forma es construir una https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/mega-fuente-8565/ lo cual considero muy oneroso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

Si no entendi mal, el dueño del equipo lo quiere usar sin sacarlo del automovil y sin tener el motor en marcha.

Si este es el caso: 
Fuente de continua de unos 13,7 VCC y 30 A como para mantener la bateria cargando.
Yo diria que deveria tener censado de carga como para no sobrecargar cuando el amp. funcione a baja pot. o se apague.


----------



## baypis (Sep 1, 2007)

hola a todos y gracias por sus respuestas, revisando la información de megafuentes encontre un diagrama sencillo que si lo entiendo bien lo que tengo que hacer es poner bastantes transistores de potencia para obtener al menos 30amp y conseguir un  transformador de bastante potencia para que soporte si quiera el doble de corriente es decir 60amp. voy a implementarlo y cualquier cosa le comento, igual mas ayudas nos sirven..


----------

